# Appropriate Spray Paint?



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> So I have a stencil I want to toss on my board and tag it. I need expert advice about what kind of paint to use for maximum life (i dont care if it looks worn, but I dont want it to wear off in a week)
> 
> Heres the deets:
> 
> ...


Probably not expert advice, but I have painted some. Good paint adhesion is all about prep. I'm not familiar with carbonium, but if it is at all slick like a traditional top sheet, spray paint isn't gonna stick for any amount of time without sanding. The paint needs something to grip.

If it were me, I'd use plasti-dip. It will come off as well, but when it does, just peel the rest off and do it again. I've had good luck with plasti-dip on smooth metal and over paint without sanding first. The key is many many thinner coats to get a nice thick layer so it adheres to itself.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I was gonna suggest some kind of plastic paint, but why bother painting, is it not something you can get vinyl cut, or even vinyl printed...??? Much easier and won't wear...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Either plasti dip or Krylon fusion. I would say Krylon Fusion shouldn't have a problem sticking to that topsheet since it's porous.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

When I painted my board last year (actually my wife painted it) I had to scuff it first to get anything to adhere to it.
On a slightly different note I spray painted my paintball mask and I used Krylon Fusion for plastic or Krylon outdoor.

In order to make the paint on my board last (it was acrylic) I used clear krylon outdoor.

So my suggestion would be to spray it with the krylon outdoor and then put a couple or topcoats of clear outdoor over it.


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

I have had good luck with Duplicolor for rattle can paint that you want to last and look professional. I did meticulous prep and followed intructions as far as sanding/priming/sandbetween etc. Also used Krylon Fusion on a helmet with no prep and like is durable no chips etc with several impacts and general abuse.

What I would not recommend is Rustoleum, finish is alright but I do not like how it comes out of the cans...


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Fewdfreak said:


> I have had good luck with Duplicolor for rattle can paint that you want to last and look professional. I did meticulous prep and followed intructions as far as sanding/priming/sandbetween etc. Also used Krylon Fusion on a helmet with no prep and like is durable no chips etc with several impacts and general abuse.
> 
> What I would not recommend is Rustoleum, finish is alright but I do not like how it comes out of the cans...


right on, gurl tags shit!


----------



## rambob (Mar 5, 2011)

I've used Duplicolor Flexible Bumper Paint. Its made to spray on car exteriors and material that bends and flexes. Works good for boards and helmets. Get it at NAPA.


----------

